# Do Ramshorn snails eat diatoms?



## LancsRick (22 Jul 2012)

As per title really, I'm after some cleanup crew for my cherry shrimp tank, but it's too small for Oto's as a permanent home - any suggestions if ramshorns won't do it?


----------



## Alastair (22 Jul 2012)

Yep They cleared my tank of it very quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sr20det (23 Jul 2012)

Mine seem to, don't over feed, mine only attack if they dont have anything else.


----------

